# Xorg: Cannot open virtual console 2 (No such file or directo

## Cyberwizzard

I am trying to strip down the bootup process for an embedded system and managed to get kernel boot time down to a few seconds (no USB, no networking) but now I get to the point where I want to fire up Xorg. When I try to boot using the normal Gentoo init system, I can start Xorg fine.

Now, when I skip the normal init, my own scripts remount the root drive RW and try to start Xorg using 'xstart' and I wind up with this:

```
xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 2 (No such file or directory)
```

I am fairly sure this is just a missing device node in /dev (I don't have udev) - I tried strace-ing it but that yielded no results (I'm not that handy with traces or the actual file failing is not in there).

Does anyone know how I can troubleshoot this?

Edit: I copied the full /dev listing from a udev boot which solved the problem. Less elegant than I would like but my approach is not the most elegant after all.

----------

